# co-sleeping with an infant and ear plugs?



## redhen (Mar 30, 2005)

This was never an issue with our first daughter, but since my husband has developed a horrible snoring problem and I absolutely positively cannot sleep without ear plugs. I'm really concerned about co-sleeping again while wearing ear plugs... I'd like to think that I'd still be plenty aware that the baby was next to me (how can you not be?) but I fear that turning off my ability to hear might make me less in tune with her? My husband argued that there are certainly plenty of non-hearing folks who co-sleep, but that logic doesn't make sense to me, as they're _always_ non-hearing and likely have heightened abilities in their other senses.

Anyone with experiences or input? Safe or no? Should we get an bed-top cosleeper (and can you BF laying down with those without moving the baby)??


----------



## arlecchina (Jul 25, 2006)

my first thought was that I'd be uncomfortable but then I realised I gather most of my baby's cues via touch...my arm around him while nursing for example (and after he pulls off and I am in pillow mode







) also he stretches awake mostly, afaik he never makes a single peep at night, all the half awake stretching is enough to wake me...


----------



## prothyraia (Feb 12, 2007)

No input on the earplugs issue, but you can breastfeed in a bed-top cosleeper if you flipped it around. The one we have (and never used, hah), a SnuggleNest, has an enclosed top part and the 'mattress' sticks out of the bottom. They reccommend sliding the baby down to nurse, but you can use it so the open part is on top and the enclosed part is on the bottom. Baby can't roll around too much, there's still the barrier there, and there's nothing in front of their face to prevent the boob from getting close.


----------



## sunnybunny (Jul 10, 2006)

I use ear plugs _every_ night while cosleeping. (My DH snores too.) And i haven't had any problem hearing DD, whether she is right next to me or next to my DH on the other side of the bed. I think its just a mother's instinct to know when her baby's awake or needs something. The only safety thing i worried about was making sure the plugs are in securely so they don't fall out in the night and become loose in the bed.


----------

